# Авиация > Современность >  Война в Южной Осетии

## Lupus Sapiens

Судя по репортажам и заявлением чиновников, складывается ощущение, что заваруха будет нарастать. Сейчас мелькают по разным каналам ТВ трупы в камуфляже (непонятно чьи), горящие танки (непонятно чьи), Су-25 (непонятно чей), в одном заходе пускающий НАРы и потом дорабатывающий из пушки вплоть до высоты метров 50... Грустно :(((...

----------


## Жора

Вот и получил сабакашвили по самое "мама не надо". 
Америкосы сглотнут. Не с руки им на нас сейчас обижаться. 
Погибшим - вечная память.

----------


## Жора

Следующий - пан Ющенко?

----------


## Холостяк

Вроде как сейчас по телеку показали, что это грузинские танки, потом движутся грузовики с солдатами - тоже грузины в цифровом амеровском камуфляже МАРПАК... Показали прошли два Сухих на малой... Видимо грузинские... Дали инфу по одному горящему грузинскому танку.

Такое впечатление, что Россия очередной раз "сглотнет"...

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

И что странно, ИК-ловушки в боевых заходах не отстреливают. То ли знают, что у миротворцев или осетин нет ПЗРК, то ли уверены, что те их не применят...

----------


## Жора

Фёдор Абрамыч, енто Вы, батенька, о чём?
http://www.infpol.ru/newspaper/numbe...EMENT_ID=10832
Да грызунам уже хана. Обсуждать можно только, остановятся наши на изгнании этих уродов из Осетии, или же Сабакашвили ловить будут по месту жительства.

----------


## Холостяк

Аще ничего не понятно! Какова реальность?????

*Российская авиация бомбит военный аэродром.*
http://www.akado.com/news/document24970/
Минобороны Грузии сообщило об авиаударе, нанесенном российской авиацией по Марнеульскому военному аэродрому. 
Колонна 58−й армии Минобороны России вошла в Цхинвали. 

*Грузинские войска добивают раненых российских миротворцев.*
http://news.mail.ru/politics/1933658

В районе Цхинвали ведутся упорные бои, грузинские танки прямой наводкой расстреливают посты российских миротворцев, а штурмовая авиация грузинских ВВС наносила ракетно-бомбовые удары по объектам российских миротворцев.

*Так чьи танки??? Чьи самолеты????*

----------


## Холостяк

> Фёдор Абрамыч, енто Вы, батенька, о чём?
> .


Я не Абрамыч, а наоборот - Аллахакбарович...

----------


## Жора

> Я не Абрамыч, а наоборот - Аллахакбарович...


________________________
Звиняйте :Redface:

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Грузины вещают о том, что российские самолеты попортили им ВПП... если это правда, возникает вопрос: зачем бомбить ВПП, которые к утру починят, не проще ли отстрелить эти полтора штурмовика и два с половиной вертолёта?? Раз уж пошла такая пьянка...

----------


## Холостяк

Сейчас внятно Первый канал объяснил ситуацию.
58-армия в Цхинвали, заняли позиции, осетины зачищают город. Грузины покинули город, попытались начать обстрел с высот вокруг Цхинвали, который расположен в низине. Российская артиллерия и штурмовики подавили все грузинские огневые точки и те отступили к Гори. В Цхинвали догорают порядка шести грузинских танков и несколько бронемашин, валяются брошенными трупы грузинских солдат.
Ночью по инициативе России был созван Совет ООН, на нем Грузия и США "завалили" принятие какого-либо решения. Заседание закончилось ничем. Сейчас грузины обосрались и созывают, уже по своей инициативе, заседание ООН...

----------


## Геннадий

Цитата

По состоянию на 1 января 2008 года, в состав ВВС Грузии входили: как минимум 10 штурмовиков Су-25 (5 Су-25/Су-25К, 3 Су-25КМ "Скорпион", которые в ВВС Грузии называют "Мимино" и 1 Су-25УБ), 6 учебно-тренировочных самолётов L-39 "Альбатрос", пара Ан-28, 4 Як-52, 6 Ан-2, 9 боевых вертолётов Ми-24/Ми-35, 16 военно-транспортных вертолёта Ми-8МТ/МТВ-1, 2 Ми-14 и 6 UH-1H "Ирокез". Все самолёты базируются на авиабазе Марнеули, которая расположена южнее Тбилиси. Вертолёты базируются в военной части Тбилисского аэропорта Алексеевка. Часть военно-транспортных вертолётов Ми-8/Ми-17 и UH-1H входят в состав авиации МВД Грузии.
Конец цитаты.

По моему, с ВВС Грузии бороться не очень трудно. Как вы считаете?

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

> Следующий - пан Ющенко?


Ага, фиг вам. Америкосы, грузины и все остальные может и сглотнут, но вы подавитесь

----------


## airwolf

"Извиняюсь, что под чёрным ником. Под "белым" не комильфо. Разговаривал с СК.
Он сейчас в Осетии на аэродроме **** 45км от Цхинвали. Творится ПЦ. У осетин вся "броня" - парадная. Три танка перегнали на север и половину БМП-2. бэхи-1 бросают и пытаются поджечь. Миротворцы стреляют едва ли на поражение, отбивают у осетин БМП-1 и гонят на север. Один прогонял мимо их базы в одиночку мехвод. Су-25 грызунов зашёл на него и опустошил пару КМГУ. Попал, ессно. Без вреда, ессно. Приехал без краски с торчащими в броне иглами и осколками. Не знаю, что свистит МИД, пара МиГ-29 - разведчиков летает регулярно. Посты миротворцев 7 раз запрашивали поддержку с воздуха. 4 вылета Ми-24*** у них было. Один его. Перехватывал и отгонял грызуна - "грач". Тот с напрягом летает, стал дразнить и провоцировать, так неумело, что, заходя в атаку, почти всё времия подстовлялся под ГШ-23 и воздух. Сам РВВ не нёс. Подвеска - КМГУ и многобалочные с сотками, ими более эффективно бомбить, чем крупнокалиберными. Ракет нет. После предупредительной очереди перед превосходящим противником отступил. Подошли МиГ-*1 антикварный и Су-25"Жидофайтер" (дословно) (заапаный Израилем). Узнал по РВВ - вместо 60 или 73 похожие на Р-3(13) воздухи. Пилот опытный, заставил СК повертеться, держа для "невест" и пушки оператора. РВЗ и НАР не нёс тоже - бомбы и КМГУ. Отошли, тот вернулся, боится как будут с опером отчитываться за пустые звенья в ленте. Ругает всё на свете. С 45 км виден столб дыма и "небо белое" от инверсионных следов акаций и градов. Группа у них очень сильная, с современным воздухом и землей, даже вместо НАР - 8Кор. Общался с пилотами мигов. Грызуны не умеют воевать - складируют возле градов ракеты в штабеля - С-8 или пушка, и артточки нет. Колонны идут по 70-80 машин и танков без шилок и ЗРК как цель. Говорят, что для их вертов, три минуты работы. Штаб не мычит не телится. Пригнали на базу пару тунгусок. Несмотря на сие, грач гузей подлетал к ним на выстрел рогатки. У вертов двигатели греются, чтоб ВСУ не запускать 3мин, наливники стоят рядом. Но опять без РВЗ и РВВ - СПБ не попадёт. ПЗРКшники и тунгуски сопровождали его, но грач действовал на нервы, как Камикадзе, не понимая, что не успеет даже катапультироваться. Верты с РВВ и "иглами" стояли прогретые. Улетел. Ждут приказа. Смотрят на горящий Цхинвал. Мимо идут наши танки. "Фаворит" в горах кроет всё до тбилиси.
О потерях. Вночале грызуны корркектировали грады еврейскими БПЛА, потом сбили, как выразился, три штуки электромагнитными пушками, ИМХО, целевые наводчики помехи, потеряв связь с опером, ДПЛА бьётся. Сбили под цхинвалом "иглой" грача осетины. Грузы заявили вначале, что российский, потом, что их Су сбит нашим 29й, но это ложь. Три ирокеза потеряли. От стрелкового оружия, или у экипажей наших БМП-БМД нервы сдали - 30мм для вьетнамского картона, слишком. Осеты, которых он слышал, говорят что видели апач или кобру, но их по определению у грызунов нет. Если учесть незнание, аэрофобию с паникой и то, что кобра - апдейт ирокеза, становится понятно, что Ю-эйч-1 с подвесками.
В цхинвале до 30 грузинских Т-72 горит, всё РПГ. Осетинские танкисты разбежались первыми. Грызуны заманили сами себя в котёл и полность подставились под верты и авиацию. НАШИ ЖДУТ ПРИКАЗА.
(ПС, постораюсь стенограмму выложить на каком-то военном форуме, если возьмёт, и дать сцыль). Мну тута нет
И чуть позже
Серёга сам назвонил. ППЦ!! Парой 24х расстреляли колонну на подступах к цхинвалу. за 30 машин, из нмх танков3 и бмп/бтр 8. Убили по два блока 8Кор и 12 атак на двоих. СК ирокез располовинил. Лежат 2 Су-25, один Мигарь, другой, атаковав верты, получил "невесту".
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...18193667/23#23

----------


## Холостяк

Хуясе!!!!
Да уж! Бойня!
Хрен ли грызуны действительно полезли? Саакашвили совсем ополоумел...

_После некоторого затишья в Цхинвали в пятницу вечером возобновились боевые столкновения. Российские миротворцы ведут ожесточенный бой с регулярными частями грузинской армии на южной столице Южной Осетии._
http://news.mail.ru/politics/1934111


*Саакашвили просит США объявить войну России*
http://news.mail.ru/politics/1934117/

_США не смогут оказать значительной помощи Грузии в военном конфликте в Южной Осетии. Об этом говорится в заявлении американской организации Стратфор, которая специализируется на развединформации и которую в США называют «теневое ЦРУ»._
http://news.mail.ru/politics/1934084/et

----------


## oleg_D

Приветствую ВСЕ!




> "Извиняюсь, что под чёрным ником. Под "белым" не комильфо. Разговаривал с СК.


Читаю я эти "Негласные сообщения очевидцев", которые тут же придаются гласности (почему-то!!!) и не могу сдержать скупых слез умиления. Доблестные Российскаие вертолетчики крошет в хлам Тупых грузинских рейнжеров, режут пулеметными очередями Ирокезы, штабелями кладут непрекрытые грузовики с солдатами. К'Юта!!!
Особенно круто будет если окажется, что на каком-то грузинском форуме уже имеется сообщения типа: "ИзвЫните, шьТо нЭ пАд свАим ником, ТоЛкА Шьто гАвАрил с JP. Это полный впЭред..." и далее по тексту с точностью до наоборот. Если мы хотим хотябы понимать, что там происходит, мы должны твердо помнить, что там не агрессия, не братская рука помощи и не вероломство, там делается политика!!!
Я совершенно не боюсь быть заплеваным "Ура-патриотами", забаненным и отключенным и скажу просто, руководству США, Грузии, России, Украины и т.д. АБСОЛЮТНО наплевать на людей, которые там сейчас гибнут, у них игры другого масштаба, им не до мелочей.
Что там происходит на самом деле мы не узнаем даже (и тем более) от очевидцев. Во-первых - большое видится на расстоянии, и не из кабины вертолета или самолета, во-вторых - любой герой вернувшийся с войны ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО будет преукрашать свои подвиги и принижать достоинство врага, это касается всех нас без исключения и меня в первую очередь.  :Biggrin: 
Если хотите хоть немного вникнуть - не вертьте СМИ, все они без исключения лгут, промывание мозгов - их основная и первая функция (вторая - деньги от рекламы  :Biggrin: ) и помните, что это а первую очередь политика.
А очевидцы пусть ОЧЕвидят, с ними особисты, наверняка, заранее поработали.  :Wink:  

Олег Дегтяр.
Одесса.
Украина.

----------


## alexvolf

[ Если хотите хоть немного вникнуть - не вертьте СМИ, все они без исключения лгут, промывание мозгов - их основная и первая функция (вторая - деньги от рекламы  :Biggrin: ) и помните, что это а первую очередь политика.
А очевидцы пусть ОЧЕвидят, с ними особисты, наверняка, заранее поработали.  :Wink:  

Олег Дегтяр.
Одесса.
Украина.[/QUOTE]

Уважаемый Олег из гор Одесса
СМИ давно доверия потеряли.Некоторые сведения приходится многим форумчанам черпать из других источников.О каких особистах Вы ведете речь.Конфликт в Осетии давно назревал и решить политическим путем даже с помощью советников откуда они не были (ОБСЕ,США,ООН Россия НАТО Украина)- не удастся.Здесь не столько политика,как исторические корни.Тлеющих конфликтов на территории бывшего СССР еще достаточно ( когда Союз распадался у народа особо не спрашивали где и с кем в каких границах жить).Одно дело обьединить Германию (немцы как мононация или поляки),другое дело обьединить 4-5 национальностей в унитарое государство.РФ пошла по пути создания федерации еще с образования СССР (другого пути обьединить много национальный народ с различной религией-небыло).Созданием автономии с большими правами надо было заниматся в то время когда в Грузии был Гамсахурдия( к сожалению в то время ума хватило что-бы развязать войну)..... 
Посмотрите,что собой представляла Грузия в рамках 1830г и какие народности ее населяли.

----------


## Морячок

to Lupus:
самолеты им новые подарят, а вот ВПП чинить - недешевое, а главное - небыстрое дело. Бетонные плиты дыбом вперемежку с арматурой...

----------


## oleg_D

Здравствуйте!



> Уважаемый Олег из гор Одесса
> СМИ давно доверия потеряли.Некоторые сведения приходится многим форумчанам черпать из других источников.О каких особистах Вы ведете речь.


Ну если Вы не понимаете "о каких" и не знаете, что такое инормационная война, и как в современных конфликтах "фильтруется" информаия даже (и тем более) на уровне личных контактов то и говорить не о чем...
Вы читая это сообщение хоть задумались о том, что БПЛА потеряв связь с оператором НЕ разбивается, а запускает автоматическую программу возврата на место посадки или хотя бы выхода из зоны действия средств РЭП в сторону своей территории, для восстановления этого самого контакта. Или Вам необходим полный перечень всех технических и фактологических несуразностей этого маленького, но гордого сообщения?
А самому - слабо???
Блин, я ему про геополитические и информационные игры Росии и США, и про то что осетины и грузины являются заложниками этих игр, а он мне карту с границами Грузии на 1830 год. Как буд-то я в школе не учился или гуглить не умею...
Посмотрите фильм "Война для президента" или "Хвост виляет собакой" с Р. де Ниро и Д. Хоффманом, очень познавательно.

Для морячка: Взлетные полосы аэродромов очень уязвимы по определению. Поэтому давно разроботаны и постоянно совершенствуются средства и методы их восстановления. Подготовленная и хорошо оснащенная ремонтная бригада способна починить ВПП в течение нескольких часов (если поражения не носят множественный характер). Для этого используются специальные пластыри (не слышали о таких, наверное) и много чего интересного. Вывороченнные плиты быстро разрезаются и растаскиваются бульдозерами и т.д. Вобщем, то что попали - молодцы. Сегодня опять придется попадать.  :Smile: 

Олег.
(имя изменено, кАнЭшнА)

----------


## Туляк

Олег, а Вы тоже элемент информационной войны?

----------


## Micro

> Завербовать Вас могло ваше-же ШТАЗИ


В советской части, в советской форме и по-русски - хитрая такая Штази.  :Rolleyes: 
Спасибо, что подсказали, что это они были! Я ведь не заметил бы.  :Biggrin:

----------


## vovochka

> Так нечестно - еле выполз из по стола  
> К сведению - чего я не помню, чтобы в училище ГВФ готовили курсантов на боевое применение, так только учат автопилот ВАСЯ запускать
> Или например дисциплину БП АСП - боевое применение авиационных средств поражения
> Или диплом написать по МАУ - массированный авиационный удар 
> 
> Когда нас выпустили из военной бурсы - то имели по выпуску налет за 250 часов и более, стреляли из пушек и НРС, кидали АБ по НЦ самостоятельно на боевом типе самолета,
> В это время выпускников ГФВ учили на Ан-2 и всего в двух высших училищах на Як-40 и Ан-24
> Да, к сведению - в то время всего было ДВА высших гражданских ВВУза ГВФ в СССР против больше 10 ВВАУЛ 
> Так чего кого чего там длинеее или толще...
> ...


Вы еще забыли,что выпускники ущилищ ГА это пилоты транспортной авиации и палить из пушек им просто на фиг не нужно.
Здесь нужны совсем другие навыки и вот в них то была бы возможность я бы с Вами очень поспорил.
Кидать АБ по НЦ это круто!! А у меня есть допуск к подбору площадок с воздуха  попробуйте сделать это.
Да,к сведению в то время было только одно ВВАУЛ транспортников так что "чего там длинеее или толще'' два к одному в пользу ГА.
P.S.Это не что бы обгадить,просто за гражданский флот обидно.

----------


## Micro

> http://ahtubalove.clan.su/news/2008-08-10-171
> 
> Еще есть фотографии двигателя очень похожего на АЛ-21, найденного 9 августа в районе Цхинвала и снимки крыла, похожего на крыло Су-24.


Это всё хитрые фальшивки супостата.  :Rolleyes: 
Не надо верить своим глазам!

----------


## Nazar

> Вы еще забыли,что выпускники ущилищ ГА это пилоты транспортной авиации и палить из пушек им просто на фиг не нужно.


Что-то вот и я не слышал что-бы училища ГА , готовили летчиков в военно-транспортную авиацию . Или Вы имеете ввиду "не военную " транспортную авиацию ?

----------


## vovochka

> Что-то вот и я не слышал что-бы училища ГА , готовили летчиков в военно-транспортную авиацию . Или Вы имеете ввиду "не военную " транспортную авиацию ?


Да это ПОЧТИ одно и тоже.
В случае какой либо особой нужды пилоты ГА, становились пилотами ВТА 
(если я правильно помню ВУС 1514.)
Специфика работы  в принципе одинаковая да и матчасть в основном одна и таже была.Cейчас возможно все по другому, я не знаю.

----------


## borchet

> Кидать АБ по НЦ это круто!!


Это в училище - конечно круто - впервые была возможность дать выпускникам 3 класс в училище, но решили не гнать налет, вообще было обидно



> А у меня есть допуск к подбору площадок с воздуха  попробуйте сделать это.


это строевая часть или думаете, я что с КБП АА не знаком, у нас тут целая солянка на контроле Ан-26, Ми-14 были, Ка-27, Ми-8 - так что читали кто кого и как, где с колена можно, а где только лежа  :Biggrin: 

Да, боевое применение подразумевает именно подбор целей с воздуха - так что 1=1

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Как уже правильно заметили , надо знать обстоятельства сбития самолета . И опять кричать позор , не разобравшись и не зная всех причин произошедшего , не стоит .
> Я же не кричу : " Позор американским ВВС , у них во Вьетнаме из шести новейших F-111 три сбили , а еще им позор за то что сербы завалили F-117 , ну а английскому ВМФ вообще позор они меньше чем за неделю , в войне с полунищей Аргентиной , просрали два фрегата и новейший эсминец , а менее чем за месяц пять кораблей и одно судно "


Назар, так ведь позор же все равно, хоть и не кричите :). Между прочим, Генштаб устами Ноговицына сам признал ошибочность использования Ту-22 в этой истории. 




> Советую не тратить свое время что-либо Господину Разумному доказать
> -бесполезно.Любая дисскусия с ним будет плавно переходит в бональную дисседентскую (dissidere) болтовню.


Равно как любая дискуссия с вами переходит в квасной патриотический оргазм. Не спорю, последнее приятнее, но для мозга - вреднее  :Biggrin: .




> Если летчик не будет знать как работает эксплуатируемая им техника .... , короче пусть Вам летчики объясняют . 
> Допустим я прекрасно понимал как и на каких принципах и в соответствии с какими законами , работает та или иная станция РЭБ ( РЭП) или РЭР . Ну и в очередной раз , Вы перед тем как делать громкие выводы , поговорите не с нынешними выпускниками летного училища ( имеющего к выпуску 10-15 часов налета ) и возможно весьма скудные знания о матчасти , а с более старшими поколениями , на тему как уже в частях сдавались дисциплины о устройстве и функционировании ЛА .


Здесь я с вами совершенно согласен. Но по своему конкретному опыту, могу сравнивать только военных химиков. Уровень профессиональных знаний офицеров в частях, технику эксплуатирующих, и уровень офицеров в НИИ и ВУЗах, эту технику разрабатывающих. Разница - пропасть, несмотря даже на то, что первые отвечают за ошибки собственным здоровьем. Также с детства помню впечатления своего деда (разработчик контуров систем наведения комплексов "Оса" и "Тор", выпускник МАИ) о совместной работе с офицерами из войск на полигонах; сравнение уровня профессионализма было явно в пользу их коллег из НИИ. Эксплуатировать технику и разрабатывать её - совершенно разные по сложности задачи. 





> Есть целый документ (гриф) как правильно классифицировать повреждения, утраты и потери ВС в мирное время и отдельно как при ведении БД - так что, все будут делать согласно написанного на папирусе


Ещё одно подтверждение диагноза :). В этих словах квинтэссенция вашего пользовательского мышления: всё делается по инструкции. Вспоминается древний такой фильм, "Большие гонки" назывался. Там был замечательный персонаж, кайзеровский офицер, то ли кавалерист, то ли артиллерист, коронным ответом которого на вопрос "А как же вы полетите?" было: "Немецкий офицер летает по инструкции!"  :Smile: 




> А у меня есть допуск к подбору площадок с воздуха попробуйте сделать это.


А что тут делать-то :)? Для военных это вообще малоактуально, не та техника, а на Ан-2, если прижмет - и без допуска подберешь))).

----------


## AndyK

"Пилота сбитого Су-25 похоронили в Буденновске
В субботу Буденновск прощался с 30-летним майором Владимиром Едаменко — командиром авиационного звена штурмового полка.


На второй день войны, девятого августа, летчик в паре с самолетом ведомого вылетел в Южную Осетию для осуществления боевой задачи в рамках операции по принуждению Грузии к миру. Су-25, которым управлял В. Едаменко, после выполнения приказа был сбит и врезался в землю. До сих пор неясно, что тогда произошло в воздухе. Дело в том, что пилот ведомого аппарата пытался связаться с ним по рации, призывал катапультироваться. Но не получил никакого ответа. 

У погибшего майора остались жена и трехлетний сынишка. Сам Едаменко родом из Краснодарского края, но семья решила упокоить его тело в Буденновске. На похоронах были личные составы штурмового авиационного и вертолетного полков, из Ставрополя приезжал краевой 
военком Юрий Эм."

http://pda.stapravda.ru/20080819/Pil...ske_32446.html

......

----------


## Холостяк

*Смотреть всем!!!!*

*Джон Стюарт о войне России и Грузии* 

Конечно, подача в юморном стиле и с издевкой над американскими политиками... Но уж действительно, их политики с таким умным лицом такую хрень несут...

Часть 1:

http://rutube.ru/tracks/943334.html?...c79e14d77fb82f

Часть 2:

http://rutube.ru/tracks/942756.html?...159a12d32988b1

----------


## borchet

> . Но по своему конкретному опыту, могу сравнивать только военных химиков.


Не знаю, но точно уверен, что смогу... :Biggrin: 

Так что вам химическое, мне летное судить - можно принять обоим стойку "Вольно"  :Biggrin:

----------


## borchet

> Назар, так ведь позор же все равно, хоть и не кричите :). Между прочим, Генштаб устами Ноговицына сам признал ошибочность использования Ту-22 в этой истории.


Первый раз слышу, что боевые потери  - это позор 
В банальной драке и то зубы теряют
Честно говоря стыдно и СТРАШНО это слышать
Пред боем особенно вдохновляет - "... иди опозорься, то есть умри за Родину..."

Второе - не ошибается, то кто не хрена не делает - например начальник химслужбы в ВВС - это кладезь должность, не зря всегда он входил в так называемую "похоронную команду" авиационного полка - начфин, начфиз и начхим  :Biggrin:

----------


## Морячок

Господа секретоохранители,
какова будет ваша реакция на это? - http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1014594

И, давайте, в конце концов, определимся: если кого-то ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО волнует вопрос "сохранения военной тайны" на форуме, на деле представляющей секрет Полишинеля - в обсуждаемом здесь аспекте - тот может обратиться с соответствующим заявлением в соответствующие органы. А не грозить пальчиком на форуме.
Так будет ответственнее. И честнее - перед самом собой.

Что касается этого форума - здесь собираются _любители_  (а не только военные летчики - реальные или мнимые) порассуждать на темы, так ии иначе, связанные с авиацией. Притом, пользуясь открытыми источниками информации - прессой, радио, ТВ, интернетом, слухами и сплетнями. Простите - в условиях недостатка информации слухи и сплетни начинают значить больше, нежели этого заслуживают. К сожалению. 

А, если же кто-то из форумчан является реальным "секретоносителем" - будет правильным, если он про это промолчит. А не станет становиться в кокетливую позу - "я знаю, но вам это знать не положено!".

----------


## Nazar

> Господа секретоохранители,
> какова будет ваша реакция на это? - http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1014594


А почему Вы думаете , что там будет секретная информация ? сказано все взято из открытых источников . 
Надо будет посмотреть его , но понятия не имею где купить .

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Не знаю, но точно уверен, что смогу...
> 
> Так что вам химическое, мне летное судить - можно принять обоим стойку "Вольно"


Да, конечно. И ещё я, однозначно, младше по званию  :Biggrin: . Но всё ж... вы только не подумайте, что я выпендриваюсь, но я немножко тоже лётчик, хоть и аэроклубовский :). А вы - химик-любитель :)?




> Первый раз слышу, что боевые потери - это позор 
> В банальной драке и то зубы теряют
> Честно говоря стыдно и СТРАШНО это слышать
> Пред боем особенно вдохновляет - "... иди опозорься, то есть умри за Родину..."


Так ведь позор не тем, кто в кабине был, а тем, кто ПЛАНИРОВАЛ и ОБЕСПЕЧИВАЛ операцию. Позор в принятии решения об использовании такого большого и дорогого самолёта для проведения фоторазведки (цель не оправдывает средства), и в необеспечении его средствами РЭБ. 




> Второе - не ошибается, то кто не хрена не делает - например начальник химслужбы в ВВС - это кладезь должность, не зря всегда он входил в так называемую "похоронную команду" авиационного полка - начфин, начфиз и начхим


Ну это в ВВС, может быть. А я, в частности, про тех, кто химические боеприпасы утилизирует - вот уж не сахар работа.

----------


## borchet

> Так ведь позор не тем, кто в кабине был, а тем, кто ПЛАНИРОВАЛ и ОБЕСПЕЧИВАЛ операцию.


Скажем так, что вы не виноваты, что не знаете, чего знать не должны - во написал  :Biggrin: 

Любое преодоление ПВО противника имеет вероятность данного события, как правило его принимают с вероятностью 0,8, то есть посылая 10 самолетов на удар я планирую потерять 2 самолета от ПВО противника

Так чего делать то мне - планировать удар или не планировать  :Confused:  - ведь потери однозначно будут - это математика и теория вероятностей - никто ее не отменял....

Следующее - есть необходимы нормативный показатель поражения цели, например прекратить ее функционирование на какое то время - скажем выбиваем из общей системы ПВО какой то дивизион Ус Хок и в эту дырку на западном ТВД начинают сочить дальняя и стратегическая авиация со своими задачами или фронтовая авиация
Чтобы вынести весь дивизион Ус Хок потребуется не менее полка самолетов ИБА, теперь при полет в цели этот полк обстреляет сначала ПВО СВ противника в момент пролета ЛБС, затем по нему отработает ИА противника, затем сам уже дивизион Ус Хок
При этом мы летим строго по заранее данному маршруту и в указанном коридоре, только этот участок свое ПВО по своим лупить не будут, а вот если мимо коридора пролета - то за каждый сбитый свой самолет претензий к ПВО своему не будет - сам виноват, а им ордена и медали
В итоге мы еще до цели не добрались, а вся морда в крови и сил теперь не хватает, чтобы выполнить задачу, потому что каждый взял свои 0,2 вероятности...
И так далее - планирование авиационного удара - даже одной аэ - это мля ваще героическая задача, потому что по расчетам или не хватает наряда сил и задача не выполнена потому что цель такая или потери при преодолении ПВО приводят к тому, что до цели долетате недостаточное количество самолетов, чтобы выполнить задачу

Не, не потяну - писать тут тактику ША и ФБА, с тактикой общевойскового боя + БП АСП - сдохнуть можно - это же 4 года училища и потом еще как минимум 25 лет в строю + акамедия

----------


## borchet

> Позор в принятии решения об использовании такого большого и дорогого самолёта для проведения фоторазведки (цель не оправдывает средства), и в необеспечении его средствами РЭБ.


Как не странно - есть самолеты поменьше и значительнее дороже для ВР, так какой посылать - побольше или поменьше   :Confused: 

Нельзя судить кого и зачем послали, если мы не знаем с какой целью и каки задачи ставились на данный полет.. вот и весь ответ на ваш запрос

В холодную войну практиковалось так называемое "шило" - это когда противник или мы прем прямо на границу - противная сторона волнуется - чего енто так, начинает включать усе подряд - могет и в правду уже война
В это время все в воздухе и в космосе начинает записывать судорожные действия противника во всех видимых и невидимых диапазонам
Затем ровно на расчетной дальности крутим разворот и домой, дыбы все не пересекать ихнюю госграницу - она же ихняя
Пусть теперь чешут уколотое место, а другие занимаются расшифровкой данных - а чего у них нового есть или куда чего ваще поставили...

----------


## borchet

> А почему Вы думаете , что там будет секретная информация ? сказано все взято из открытых источников . 
> Надо будет посмотреть его , но понятия не имею где купить .


Очепяток достаточно, даже в одном округе, далее читать - зрению вредить и тем более голове  :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

> Так ведь позор не тем, кто в кабине был, а тем, кто ПЛАНИРОВАЛ и ОБЕСПЕЧИВАЛ операцию. Позор в принятии решения об использовании такого большого и дорогого самолёта для проведения фоторазведки (цель не оправдывает средства), и в необеспечении его средствами РЭБ.


Классно заклеймил всех... Ой нет... Определил виноватых... 
Виноватым - позор! А чёж не сказал о тех, кто в кабине был? Им то что? Тем позор, а этим? Раз понесло - то давай на полную!

Гигант мысли! Стратег!!!

----------


## Морячок

Nazar, 
там на первой странице ссылки есть контактный e-mail, напишите туда - думаю, помогут. Еще вариант - узнать через представительство "Коммерсанта" в Питере.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Скажем так, что вы не виноваты, что не знаете, чего знать не должны - во написал 
> 
> Любое преодоление ПВО противника имеет вероятность данного события, как правило его принимают с вероятностью 0,8, то есть посылая 10 самолетов на удар я планирую потерять 2 самолета от ПВО противника
> 
> Так чего делать то мне - планировать удар или не планировать  - ведь потери однозначно будут - это математика и теория вероятностей - никто ее не отменял....


Ещё во время ВМВ пиндосы и их островные друзья рассчитали, что если потери авиации во время налёта составляют более десяти процентов, то экономический ущерб атакующей стороны превышает экономический ущерб обороняющейся. А вы пишете про то, что сходу закладывается 20% потерь. Есть пища для размышлений... 




> Следующее - есть необходимы нормативный показатель поражения цели, например прекратить ее функционирование на какое то время - скажем выбиваем из общей системы ПВО какой то дивизион Ус Хок и в эту дырку на западном ТВД начинают сочить дальняя и стратегическая авиация со своими задачами или фронтовая авиация
> Чтобы вынести весь дивизион Ус Хок потребуется не менее полка самолетов ИБА, теперь при полет в цели этот полк обстреляет сначала ПВО СВ противника в момент пролета ЛБС, затем по нему отработает ИА противника, затем сам уже дивизион Ус Хок


Это смахивает на доктрины 60-х годов, и очень грустно, если ими до сих пор руководствуются в штабах. Давить ПВО с ИБА (которой, кстати, у нас больше нет) - слишком расточительно. Почему бы для начала не подавить хотя бы часть точек ПВО крылатыми ракетами по данным радиоразведки, не заводя носители в зону поражения?




> Как не странно - есть самолеты поменьше и значительнее дороже для ВР, так какой посылать - побольше или поменьше


Дороже Ту-22М3? Какие? 




> Нельзя судить кого и зачем послали, если мы не знаем с какой целью и каки задачи ставились на данный полет.. вот и весь ответ на ваш запрос


Замначгенштаба сказал - фоторазведка. Если наврал, вопрос снимается, но тогда вообще вся эта ветка теряет смысл - достоверной информации о конфликте, если врёт родное МО, ноль.




> В холодную войну практиковалось так называемое "шило" - это когда противник или мы прем прямо на границу - противная сторона волнуется - чего енто так, начинает включать усе подряд - могет и в правду уже война
> В это время все в воздухе и в космосе начинает записывать судорожные действия противника во всех видимых и невидимых диапазонам


А я о чём! Только пока те, кто провоцировал радиотехнические средства противника на работу, разворачиваются, другие уже должны готовиться отработать по засечённым точкам, только не штурмовать, а чем-нибудь управляемым и издалека...

----------


## Холостяк

*Уже вот такую игрушку по теме соорудили!!!*
http://www.russobit-m.ru/catalogue/i...hdenie_k_miru/#

----------


## AC

> Принципиально Назар уже объяснил. 
> Если есть точные данные, они отличаются от официально заявленных, некто, имея к ним доступ выкладывает их в сеть, некту купят билет в сторону солнечного магадана. Если этого до сих пор не произошло - его данные - журналажа.


Данные Pilot'а правильные...

----------


## Nazar

я ничего не утверждаю, я лишь передаю слова человека , которому склонен доверять, возможно в это число входили машины потеряные при аварийной посадке.

----------


## AndyK

> Су-25БМ? Буксировщик мишеней? А они-то там зачем летали? 
> http://www.airwar.ru/enc/other/su25bm.html


Ну затем, что Су-25БМ - "нормальный" штурмовик. Это последняя серийная модификация, выпущенная заводом №31 и поставленная ВВС СССР. По специальности (буксировка мишеней) никогда не применялся и в войсках эксплуатируется как обычный штурмовик.   
В ЮО потеряно 2 Су-25БМ и 1 Су-25СМ.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Ну затем, что Су-25БМ - "нормальный" штурмовик. Это последняя серийная модификация, выпущенная заводом №31 и поставленная ВВС СССР. По специальности (буксировка мишеней) никогда не применялся и в войсках эксплуатируется как обычный штурмовик.   
> В ЮО потеряно 2 Су-25БМ и 1 Су-25СМ.


Я так понимаю, что у нас все применяется не по прямому назначению!  :Smile:  Никакой узкой специализации... Обидно.  :Frown:

----------


## Mad_cat

> В ЮО потеряно 2 Су-25БМ и 1 Су-25СМ.


О, спасибо!



> Никакой узкой специализации...


Не настолько богатые наши ВВС, чтобы иметь несколько типов узкоспециализированных штурмовиков.
По хорошему Су25 и Су25Т (вот только где они :Rolleyes: ) достаточно эффективно способны решать все задачи штурмовой авиации.

----------


## AC

> ...Су25Т (вот только где они)...


Только в Липецке...

----------


## Жора

> я ничего не утверждаю, я лишь передаю слова человека , которому склонен доверять, возможно в это число входили машины потеряные при аварийной посадке.


В данном случае я имел в виду не приведённую Вами цифру, а то, что разные люди называют разные количества и типы, которым верить просто так на слово нельзя. Единственное, что я знаю точно - всё, что есть в сети про наши потери - неимовернейшая собачья чушь. В том числе и приведённая здесь журналажа. Подумайте головой, какой нормальный человек сольёт явно закрытые данные журналюге, который спит и видит, как бы их обнародовать?
Наиболее достоверные данные, бейте меня камнями - официальные.

----------


## Pilot

Жора, ну видать из Пекина лучше видно что происходило в Осетии. И вообще, дискутировать с Вами и доказывать чего-либо нет никакого желания, тем более после таких постов

----------


## Холостяк

Да... Игрушка уже в продаже..
У нее новая обложка!

В верху тоже поменял...

----------


## forten07

> Да... Игрушка уже в продаже..
> У нее новая обложка!
> 
> В верху тоже поменял...


http://kinozal.tv/details.php?id=194777 
уже качать можно...
Мерзко даже не разработав более менее правдоподобную историю событий, уже рубить деньги на этом. 

Потеря Су-25/БМ (если эта ляля там была- то я искренне рад, что они не таскают мишени) меня не удивляет. А вот от СМ я иного не ожидал.
Но опять приведенные вами типы е совсем соответствуют реальности (да и число тоже). :Smile:

----------


## AndyK

> Потеря Су-25/БМ (если эта ляля там была- то я искренне рад, что они не таскают мишени) меня не удивляет. А вот от СМ я иного не ожидал.


Виноват, не понял смысл фразы "А вот от СМ я иного не ожидал". Т.е. вас удивляет потеря Су-25СМ? И почему же? По сути, Су-25СМ тот же Су-25 с более совершенным прицельно-навигационным комплексом, включающим в себя новые: систему обработки и отображения информации (ИЛС, цифровая карта местности на МФИ), спутниковую и РСБН, станцию РТР, ответчик, АРК, цифро-аналоговау СУО и пр. об-е. По АСП в-п насколько я помню особых измений нет, разве что появилась возможность смена темпа стрельбы пушки.  В остальном (планер, двигатель) с-т - обычный Су-25. В Су-25 дорабатывают самолеты только 10-ой серии, на которой по опыту БП в ДРА был применен комплекс мероприятий по ПБЖ с-та. Т.е. в отношении огневого воздействия от средств поражения противника с-т уязвим также, как и обычный Су-25 10-ой серии.   




> Но опять приведенные вами типы е совсем соответствуют реальности (да и число тоже).


Снова не понял, о чем речь? Если о Су-25 то, что бы вы не говорили, факт остается фактом - в РЮО потеряно 3 Су-25: 1 Су-25СМ и 2 Су-25БМ.

----------


## AC

Еще один аналитицский материал:
http://www.pvo.guns.ru/book/voyna_v_osetii.htm

----------


## AndyK

> Еще один аналитицский материал:
> http://www.pvo.guns.ru/book/voyna_v_osetii.htm


Только что и "аналитицка" статья, с фактами там неважненько.

"Официально признана потеря трех штурмовиков Су-25 и одного дальнего бомбардировщика Ту-22М3 (по неофициальным данным потери авиации ВС РФ составили семь самолетов: дальний бомбардировщик Ту-22М3, фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24, самолет-разведчик Су-24МР и четыре штурмовика Су-25)." 

4-ый Су-25 высосан из пальца. Ну очень уж хочеца кому-то, чтобы потери наших ВВС были больше чем есть на самом деле!

"Еще один штурмовик Су-25 был поражен ракетой ПЗРК «Игла», но сумел вернуться на свой аэродром."

С серьезными повреждениями (попадание в один, в оба дв-ля) вернулись домой три "Грача".

"В ВВС насчитывается 60 самолетов и вертолетов (10 Су-25КМ, 2 Су-25УБ.....)"

Не было и в ВВС Грузии 10 "Скорпионов". Из 10-ти известных мне по бортовым номерам к началу конфликта Су-25 ВВС Грузии, Су-25КМ - 4 ед.

----------


## Colonel

Любой вооруженный конфликт необходимо рассматривать с документальной стороны, если кратко то: силы сторон, базирование, задачи, ход выполнения и т.д. Это все наверно будет сделано в закрытых материалах с соответствующими выводами, однако печально видеть, что покрыто секретностью (или тайной), то что должно быть открыто и в первую очередь потери, а так получается, что уже 3 месяца народ гадает, что ж все-таки потеряли, да какие типы, да что они там делаи. По нормальному секретность всего этого закончилась еще три месяца назад, с окончанием активной фазы действий. Так помню еще в 70-х годах встречались грифованные материалы о действиях войск в ВОВ, на мой взгляж кроме вреда это ничего не давало. Надо награждать героев и говорить о просчетах, тогда будет толк.

----------


## AC

*Опять БПЛА*
19.12.2008 11:34
Над Южной Осетией зафиксирован пролет грузинского беспилотника
В 6.10 утра над Южной Осетией отмечен пролет беспилотного самолета-разведчика на высоте до 2500 м, сообщил заместитель министра обороны республики Ибрагим Гассеев.
По его данным, самолет залетел на территорию Южной Осетии со стороны Грузии по маршруту с юга (город Гори) на север (населенный пункт Джава).
«В случае повторения подобных инцидентов югоосетинская сторона будет вынуждена сбивать эти беспилотники», - предупредил Гассеев.  «Интерфакс»
http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lastnews/2..._1310148.shtml

----------


## AC

№4 "Авиапарка" за этот год целиком посвящен той самой войне:
http://vikond.comtv.ru/kontent2008.htm

----------


## AC

Еще одная статья с анализом действий ВВС в Грузии.
На этот раз от "ВКО":
http://www.vko.ru/DesktopModules/Art...ersion=Staging

----------


## avijacijamkd

Южная Осетия: эхо войны…

----------


## forten07

> Только что и "аналитицка" статья, с фактами там неважненько.
> 
> "Официально признана потеря трех штурмовиков Су-25 и одного дальнего бомбардировщика Ту-22М3 (по неофициальным данным потери авиации ВС РФ составили семь самолетов: дальний бомбардировщик Ту-22М3, фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24, самолет-разведчик Су-24МР и четыре штурмовика Су-25)." 
> 
> 4-ый Су-25 высосан из пальца. Ну очень уж хочеца кому-то, чтобы потери наших ВВС были больше чем есть на самом деле!
> 
> "Еще один штурмовик Су-25 был поражен ракетой ПЗРК «Игла», но сумел вернуться на свой аэродром."
> 
> С серьезными повреждениями (попадание в один, в оба дв-ля) вернулись домой три "Грача".
> ...


Грузины распостранили такие фото:

----------


## Nazar

> Как Грузия “напала на российских миротворцев” разоблачение мифа


Вас со своими "разоблачениями" и сенсациями, надо не сюда, а в ПАСЕ, которое свои выводы, в отличии от безработного аналитега Теймураза, сделал еще в 2008 году и отобразил в резолюции 1633.
Я таких выводов как Теймураз, или какие-нибудь Гоги с Гиви, могу по паре штук в день делать, но вот черт, какой-то реальный вес, имеют только юридические оценки и официальные документы.
https://www.coe.int/t/r/parliamentary_assembly/[Russian_documents]/[2008]/[Nov2008]/Res1633_rus.asp

----------


## OKA

> Вас со своими "разоблачениями" и сенсациями, надо не сюда, а в ПАСЕ, которое свои выводы, в отличии от безработного аналитега Теймураза, сделал еще в 2008 году и отобразил в резолюции 1633.
> Я таких выводов как Теймураз, или какие-нибудь Гоги с Гиви, могу по паре штук в день делать, но вот черт, какой-то реальный вес, имеют только юридические оценки и официальные документы.
> https://www.coe.int/t/r/parliamentary_assembly/[Russian_documents]/[2008]/[Nov2008]/Res1633_rus.asp



БиБиСи :

https://www.bbc.com/russian/internat...ndings_summary

"...<li> Не приходится сомневаться в том, что Россия имела право отразить нападение на своих миротворцев средствами, пропорциональными угрозе. Таким образом, на первом этапе конфликта применение Россией силы в целях обороны следует признать законным."

----------

